# S&W Auto Pistols - Final 5 Quiz Questions!



## hoppy70 (Apr 30, 2012)

*S&W Auto Pistols - Final 5 Quiz Questions!*
I am semi-retired and I am taking a self-passed and self-taught Armorers course on S&W Auto Pistols. I hope to become a part-time light Gunsmith in the future.

There are over 60 quiz questions covering this firearm and I have answered most of them. During my study and research I am having some problems related to some of the following quiz questions. Either I am not sure of the correct answer or I have conflicting answers.

*Can you help me determine the correct answers for these few final 5 quiz questions?* Thanks for your help.

Note #20. What part must come off in order to get the firing pin blocking plunger (firing pin safety lever plunger) out of the slide? 
a)	The extractor 
*b)	The rear sight* 
c)	The Pelosi widget

Note #22. The sear spring is held in place by 
a)	The back strap (insert)
b)	Loctite 
c)	A bumped pin 
d)	Sideplate

Note #23. How much spring out should the extractor have? 
a)	.050" 
b)	.015" 
c)	.025" 
d)	just over .030"

Note #24. Filing or stoning away mass from the extractor's limiting pad will cause the extractor to move in what direction when it is in working position inside of the slide? 
*a)	Inward *
b)	Outward 
c)	Up 
d)	Down

Note #28. The sear should go back into the frame before or after the disconnector goes back into the gun? 
a)	Before 
b)	After


----------

